# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  &*&*مشاوره و کمک ( دوستان لطفا بیاین کمک کنید)*&*&

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان وقت بخیر....
_
دوست من  یه سوال داشتن در رابطه با رشته های بدون کنکور :
ایشون شخصا علاقه شدیدی به گویندگی و صدا وسیما و دوبله و تلویزیون و رایدو دارن .

حالا چه رشته هایی بدون کنکور هستن و مرتبط با علایقشون که میتونه بره ؟

چون خودش شنبه باید بره دانشگاه آزاد معماری  ثبت نام کنه از روی ناچاری!!


حالا باید چیکار کنه میتونه بره دانشگاه هنر رشته X؟؟ یا جایی که بدون کنکور بتونه به هدفش برسه؟؟؟؟

با تشکر 


_

----------


## Mr.Green

> _سلام دوستان وقت بخیر....
> _
> دوست من  یه سوال داشتن در رابطه با رشته های بدون کنکور :
> ایشون شخصا علاقه شدیدی به گویندگی و صدا وسیما و دوبله و تلویزیون و رایدو دارن .
> 
> حالا چه رشته هایی بدون کنکور هستن و مرتبط با علایقشون که میتونه بره ؟
> 
> چون خودش شنبه باید بره دانشگاه آزاد معماری  ثبت نام کنه از روی ناچاری!!
> 
> ...



ممنون سید جان بابت تگت
راستش زیاد به اینجور موضوعات واقف نیستم چون در حیطه علاقه ام هم نیست
ولی به نظرم کار باحالی هستش 
اینجور رشته ها رو باید اصولا از طریق رشته های هنر رفت و تا جایی هم که میدونم واسه ورود به صدا و سیما و رادیو باید یه پارتی خیلی توپ داشته باشی
چون جایی نیست که هرکسی به راحتی بتونه وارد کار داخلش بشه
آموزشگاه های سروش هم که مال صدا و سیما هستن هم میتونه جای مناسبی باشه

----------


## ali.asghar

*قبولی در رشته ارتباط تصویری




 نوشته اصلی توسط Old seyed


سلام دوستان وقت بخیر....
_
دوست من  یه سوال داشتن در رابطه با رشته های بدون کنکور :
ایشون شخصا علاقه شدیدی به گویندگی و صدا وسیما و دوبله و تلویزیون و رایدو دارن .

حالا چه رشته هایی بدون کنکور هستن و مرتبط با علایقشون که میتونه بره ؟

چون خودش شنبه باید بره دانشگاه آزاد معماری  ثبت نام کنه از روی ناچاری!!


حالا باید چیکار کنه میتونه بره دانشگاه هنر رشته X؟؟ یا جایی که بدون کنکور بتونه به هدفش برسه؟؟؟؟

با تشکر 





سید /ایشون اول باید بره کلاس هاش و در صدا وسیما استان کار پیدا کنه ویک جور هایی پارتی کلفت می خواهد این دور وزمونه 
اینم لینک ارتباط تصویری کانون*

----------

